# Anzahl Elemente/Einträge in einem Array zählen



## colt_s (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Leser ;-)

Habe ein banales Problem, bekomme es aber nicht wirklich gelöst.
Nachdem ich mich totgesucht habe hoffe ich das mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe ein Array unter VB .NET angelegt

Private meinArray(100) As meinObjekt

Nun möchte ich dieses Array befüllen, sagen wir mal mit einem Eintrag.

meinArray(0) = meinObjekt_1

Somit befindet sich in meinem Array mit 101 "Speicherplätzen" ein Eintrag.
Diese Anzahl an Einträgen möchte ich nun ermitteln (welches 1 wäre), da sich diese während der Programmlaufzeit ändern. Aber die bekannten Funktionen liefern immer nur die Gesamtgöße von 101.
Natürlich kann ich das Array durchlaufen und reigucken oder mir auch über eine weitere Variable die Anzahl merken.

Aber es muss doch eine Funktion wie meinArray.count oder so geben.
Unter PHP ist es so schön einfach, aber bei VB bekomm ichs nicht hin.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich bestrebt bin meinen Quellcode übersichlich und so gering wie möglich halten möchte. 
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## DrSoong (2. Juli 2008)

VB.NET ist von der Syntax her doch etwas anders als VB bis Version 6, daher gibts für alle .NET-Sprachen ein eigenes Unterforum.

Stell deine .NET-Frage doch bitte dort, da sind die .NET-Cracks unterwegs.


Der Doc!


----------



## colt_s (2. Juli 2008)

Ok, danke,. Werd ich machen.
Bitte an den Admin: Diesen Beitrag löschen, danke!


----------

